# Aquarium Magic !!!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wow,,,
is it real ???? i would like to learn, so i just go to the aquarium and take the fish come home !!  just kidding !


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder if his business is to fix broken aquariums when he doesn't perform card tricks


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

how is that even possible?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh THAT'S good. Very good.
Hey Alym.......so tell us - how's it done


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!
________
Alexahot


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya Alym tell us man, I know your not allowed there is a whole code of ethics amongst you magicians isn't there?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

that was pretty cool. That would make catching fish easy.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

wow! Amazing!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i wanna see him do it in a piranha tank


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> i wanna see him do it in a piranha tank


I would stick my hand in a piranha tank anyday, they are not as vicious as some may think Unless in very large groups they are actually quite timid and shy.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Magic Hand Through Aquarium Trick Revealed

Right when the guy in the video says he 'hands the card to an assistant' it is really easy to tell that he did, his hand is behind the girl out of view of the AUDIENCE (television) and then from there quite easily explained IMO


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty elaborate trick. i was amazed, great illusion


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent illusion! great vid, thanks.


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

Amazing show!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

That was pretty cool


----------

